
After Facebook censors iconic photo, Norwegian newspaper pushes back - anigbrowl
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/09/09/493267919/after-facebook-censors-iconic-photo-norwegian-newspaper-pushes-back
======
monochromatic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466352)

You're late

